# did you hardware upgrade to 3gs? how much?



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

i just called and placed my order. it will be mailed to me by monday.
i had a voice plan (no iphone) only. was in line for a phone upgrade (off contract for over a year). added $35 data plan and got the 32gb 3gs.

the only thing is the dumb operator forgot to tell me how much (and the dumb me forgot to ask). i called back again (on hold again) and found out there is no way in finding out until the order is processed through their system.

d'oh.

anyways, when i do find out was wondering how i did compared to everyone else in the same situation.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well i just got back from rogers with my new White 16gb iphone upgrade for the price of $199.00. Obviously it would not be rogers if they did not have a glich as i waited over a hour but well worth it as this phone is awesome!!!!


----------



## can.rules (Jul 12, 2008)

I upgraded over the phone from my 3G to a 32gig 3Gs for 299 -- no hassle from the sales rep. I have a 75$ plan but I also have a cell for my wife for 30$ which tipped me over the 100$.

Now I just have to convince her to keep the 3G and let me keep the 3Gs 
One question: she has an old Moto phone. Will she need a new sim card to use the 3G/3Gs? The customer rep was not sure about it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

SIM cards haven't changed that much over the years. I'm still using the original SIM I got back in 2002 with my first GSM phone. (Coincidentally it was a Motorola too) so I'm sure your wife's original SIM card will work fine.

-Stephanie


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> SIM cards haven't changed that much over the years. I'm still using the original SIM I got back in 2002 with my first GSM phone. (Coincidentally it was a Motorola too) so I'm sure your wife's original SIM card will work fine.
> 
> -Stephanie


While an older SIM card WILL still work, they don't tend to work as well as the 3G SIM cards... When we first got our iPhone 3Gs we used our existing 2005 SIM cards and constantly had connectivity issues -- FIDO switched them both to a "3G" SIMs and the issues disappeared!


----------



## can.rules (Jul 12, 2008)

If I do run into trouble, is there a way I can reuse my current SIM card from the 3G on the 3Gs for my wife? Can Rogers change the phone number associated with a SIM card? I understand the 3GS will come with its own SIM card.

The customer rep I said if I run into trouble with the old SIM card I could buy a new one at a Rogers store for 40$. I would like to avoid that if possible.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

can.rules said:


> If I do run into trouble, is there a way I can reuse my current SIM card from the 3G on the 3Gs for my wife? Can Rogers change the phone number associated with a SIM card? I understand the 3GS will come with its own SIM card.
> 
> The customer rep I said if I run into trouble with the old SIM card I could buy a new one at a Rogers store for 40$. I would like to avoid that if possible.


As I understand it, once a SIM is activated on one line, it can't be moved to another line... but, you can buy a brand new Rogers or Fido SIM or eBay or Craigslist for significantly cheaper!


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

for me, SIM cards only cost 20 bucks.
why did they say you have to buy one for 40 bucks.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> While an older SIM card WILL still work, they don't tend to work as well as the 3G SIM cards... When we first got our iPhone 3Gs we used our existing 2005 SIM cards and constantly had connectivity issues -- FIDO switched them both to a "3G" SIMs and the issues disappeared!


Interesting, I've never heard of that before. The only changes I was aware of in the sim-card technology was that they come in different sizes wrt storage space. Like some can hold 128 names/numbers, some can hold 256, etc. but that stopped being a factor when you could buy a phone with MBs (and now GBs) of space & bluetooth or USB your entire contact list over to it...

From my own experience, using my 'antique' sim card, I can't remember the last time I had any kind of connectivity issues. I think perhaps 4 or 5 handsets ago, I had a Nokia handset that was a 'dud' with endless problems. 

Cheers!

-Stephanie


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm heading out of town for 3 weeks so tried my luck in store.

There weren't a ton of people and the stores seemed to have lots of phones. The process seems to have brought down the Rogers servers though. Between two stores I waited about 4 hours only to be told at each that I wouldn't be able to do the upgrade in store. They tried calling in to the support lines and those lines are backed up for at least an hour of waiting.

Pricing for me will be the $500 off the full price.


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

hey macified,
what size phone? were you off contract? what's your monthly bill approx now?

seems like the consensus is that ppl are getting 199/299 even for the upgrade.
i hope i don't have to argue to get that...
btw, i called back.. rogers can see what i paid until the order is processed.. so no one knows how much i paid. 
oi vey.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SHEMM said:


> for me, SIM cards only cost 20 bucks.
> why did they say you have to buy one for 40 bucks.


In store they now charge $40+.

It's more like $10 or $15 locally, here, ehMac sponsor redflagdeals.com, or craigslist. Make sure you're getting the latest ones though.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

jaebaby said:


> hey macified,
> what size phone? were you off contract? what's your monthly bill approx now?
> 
> seems like the consensus is that ppl are getting 199/299 even for the upgrade.
> ...


The upgrade price if you qualify is either 250 off the full or 500 off full price. I get 500 off the full price so will pay $199 for the 16GB or $299 for the 32GB. I am on contract and will have to extend my contract for 1 year to get the pricing.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The upgrade issue is being reported at MacNN

MacNN | Rogers problems mar Canadian iPhone 3G S launch


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I just called rogers and upgraded to the 32GB white 3GS and he told me it will be $449, hope he didnt mess up and send me the 16GB.


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

Macified said:


> The upgrade price if you qualify is either 250 off the full or 500 off full price. I get 500 off the full price so will pay $199 for the 16GB or $299 for the 32GB. I am on contract and will have to extend my contract for 1 year to get the pricing.


thanks macified.
that's exactly what i was looking for.. now i have to wait to find out how much i paid.... (i'm an idiot)

greensuperman32, they may have made a mistake (surprise surprise) 'cause my rep told me that 32g only comes in black...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

greensuperman32 said:


> I just called rogers and upgraded to the 32GB white 3GS and he told me it will be $449, hope he didnt mess up and send me the 16GB.


32GB for $799 - $250 = $549

EDIT: fixed the incorrect starting price. My bad.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

jaebaby said:


> greensuperman32, they may have made a mistake (surprise surprise) 'cause my rep told me that 32g only comes in black...


well i hope he only screwed up on the price cuz i told him 32GB white! i can live with him telling me the wrong price.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Macified said:


> The upgrade issue is being reported at MacNN
> 
> MacNN | Rogers problems mar Canadian iPhone 3G S launch


I waited in line for over an hour this morning, and am unable to get one due to their upgrade service not showing me as eligible even though I called Rogers to confirm I could get the 32GB model for 549. So I've completely wasted my morning and still no iPhone 3GS. Guess I have to stick with my 3G.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Macified said:


> 32GB for $699 - $250 = $449


32GB for $799 - 250 = $549


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

i asked specifically because i was having 2nd thoughts about getting a white one instead and not having the choice made my ..... choice easier.

she said that not alot of ppl get the white and they always have them in stock.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jaebaby said:


> thanks macified.
> that's exactly what i was looking for.. now i have to wait to find out how much i paid.... (i'm an idiot)
> 
> greensuperman32, they may have made a mistake (surprise surprise) 'cause my rep told me that 32g only comes in black...


For the 3G S both the 16GB and the 32GB come in black and white:
iPhone - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

people dont get the white for a couple of reasons, it gets dirty, can see scratches, and it doesnt look as sleek because the front of the iPhone is black. but it still looks really nice, thats why i got mine, wanted to be different and show that i had an iphone instead of having a black one that doesnt stand out and show off the apple logo as much as the black does.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

correction..
black doesnt show off the apple logo as much as the white one does


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

whether there is a white 32 gb my underlying point still applies... rogers stinks.


----------



## teffie-phd (Sep 16, 2008)

SHEMM said:


> people dont get the white for a couple of reasons, it gets dirty, can see scratches, and it doesnt look as sleek because the front of the iPhone is black. but it still looks really nice, thats why i got mine, wanted to be different and show that i had an iphone instead of having a black one that doesnt stand out and show off the apple logo as much as the black does.


I get the white because my husband has the black. That way I don't take his phone by mistake.

He went to Rogers store at opening time and the whole thing took 4 hours (!). We had regular phones, he got 16 gig for $199, mine was $299. Apparently hup system wouldn't let me do a proper hup (I called this morning to confirm prices before he went in). I have to call and get $100 credited back this evening.

Also didn't pay admin fee. Our voice plans are $20 but we're at the 2 year mark for the hup.

Got the 6gig data. Am almost happy (will be when I'm home with my phone and my $100 back).


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well I decided to call up Rogers, the guy did order the 16GB for me so I had to get bounced to a couple different departments to get that cancelled, then get bounced to another to order the 32GB White like I had originally asked!!! GRRRR Rogers!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> Well I decided to call up Rogers, the guy did order the 16GB for me so I had to get bounced to a couple different departments to get that cancelled, then get bounced to another to order the 32GB White like I had originally asked!!! GRRRR Rogers!


Inevitably you are going to end up with two, if not more!, phones show up at your house (and be billed for all of them, of course), and then have to fight to return them... it's the Rogers way!!!!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Inevitably you are going to end up with two, if not more!, phones show up at your house (and be billed for all of them, of course), and then have to fight to return them... it's the Rogers way!!!!


I wouldnt be surprised, but hopefully that doesnt happen lol


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Are there any white 32GB 3Gs?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

mcbg1 said:


> Are there any white 32GB 3Gs?


Yes, there is a white 32GB 3G S.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Siick siick. might get tht but idk. i have a white right now, might just get the black just to see what its like having a black 1


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got the 16GB 3G in July 2008 and don't spend more than 80$ a month. However, I just called Rogers and they upgraded me to the 32GB 3Gs for 299$. Should receive it in 3-5 days. Sweet.


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> Inevitably you are going to end up with two, if not more!, phones show up at your house (and be billed for all of them, of course), and then have to fight to return them... it's the Rogers way!!!!


it's funny because it's true...

but funny in a frustrating and sad way....


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I have my 16G waiting for me at an independent dealer for Rogers here in Ottawa. They can not process an upgrade. I'll go back on Monday morning to see if they can.

I'm eligible for the upgrade at $199. $500 off because my bill runs an average of $100 per month.

You would think Rogers would have learned from last years mess but no....


That's why I will only deal with an independent dealer.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

just got an e-mail that my 32GB 3GS has shipped, strange thing is the rogers e-mail addy ends in @mac.com

Edit: This was actually for my 3G warranty replacement.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

mcbg1 said:


> I got the 16GB 3G in July 2008 and don't spend more than 80$ a month. However, I just called Rogers and they upgraded me to the 32GB 3Gs for 299$. Should receive it in 3-5 days. Sweet.


Did you say anything to get them to upgrade you to the 32 GB or did they just offer it?


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

alamarco said:


> Did you say anything to get them to upgrade you to the 32 GB or did they just offer it?


No, I just called to ask if I was eligible for an upgrade and the person offered me the 32GB 3Gs for 299$ right away. Keep trying with different persons and I'm sure someone will do the same thing for you.


----------



## rick_m (Oct 28, 2005)

I currently have a 3G which I purchased last July and my monthly bill is about $100 after taxes and service charges etc. I called Rogers today thinking I qualified for the $199 cost and I was told that the $100 a month avg cost is before taxes and i did not qualify for the $199. I could only get the 16 GB iPhone for $449. It does not explicitly say before taxes but the rep just kept apologizing. :-(


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

greensuperman32 said:


> just got an e-mail that my 32GB 3GS has shipped, strange thing is the rogers e-mail addy ends in @mac.com


rogers probably contacted an Apple store because they may have non in stock or just ran out, so they told the apple store to ship it.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

SHEMM said:


> rogers probably contacted an Apple store because they may have non in stock or just ran out, so they told the apple store to ship it.


I recall you had no Data plan SCHEMM, how do you plan on getting it?


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

greensuperman32 said:


> just got an e-mail that my 32GB 3GS has shipped, strange thing is the rogers e-mail addy ends in @mac.com


did you order from rogers via phone? i wonder if i'm gonna get an email too...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

jaebaby said:


> did you order from rogers via phone? i wonder if i'm gonna get an email too...


yes i did in-fact order via phone


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

doubles87 said:


> I recall you had no Data plan SCHEMM, how do you plan on getting it?


That was not for me. Someone said that the email that contacted him about his shipment was a @mac.com so they probably contacted an apple store to get an iPhone shipped. And I plan to get one when my contract is over, only another 2 years ahah. And I'm pretty sure by then they will have just about come out with 3 more iPhones. And just to let you know, there is no C. Just SHEMM. hah


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

mcbg1 said:


> No, I just called to ask if I was eligible for an upgrade and the person offered me the 32GB 3Gs for 299$ right away. Keep trying with different persons and I'm sure someone will do the same thing for you.


Thanks for the information, I hope I get as lucky.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i called and upgraded...32gb $299. i was told that it could be up to 2 weeks for delivery due to the high demand for the phone. strange...considering i waited only about 2 days for the 3G when it was released! grrrrrr......


----------



## xogur (Jun 20, 2009)

Called and put in the order for upgrade to 16gb white 3GS. They told me it will take 3-5 business days. No tracking information was given. On my online account management it does say upgrade is in process and the 6gb/30$ plan has been added. Will the phone arrive on Monday? Or do I have to wait out the full 5 business days.


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

xogur said:


> Called and put in the order for upgrade to 16gb white 3GS. They told me it will take 3-5 business days. No tracking information was given. On my online account management it does say upgrade is in process and the 6gb/30$ plan has been added. Will the phone arrive on Monday? Or do I have to wait out the full 5 business days.


If you called today, you won't get it on Monday. Maybe on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## iluvmacs (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck getting the promo pricing $199 and $299 while on corporate plans? I was told I didnt qualify and want to know if anyone else had success...


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Showed up at my independent Rogers dealer in Ottawa when they opened at 10 am today - Saturday. All systems were working and within 15 minutes I had my upgrade for a black 16g 3Gs for $199.00

All is well. Voice control is fantastic!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I called about upgrading my Corporate rate iPhone 3G to the new iPhone 3G S and the corporate rate for a 32 Gb phone was $599 plus about $40-50 for the upgrade. There did not seem to be a further rebate for having more than $100 per month wireless bills (which I certainly have with multiple phones). Also, there is no extension of the contract with this pricing.

Interestingly, I asked if I could just use the older 3G phone on another line and he said "Yes, just put the SIM card in the iPhone 3G and it should work. As long as it is Rogers." So I guess these phones are locked to the carrier only, and not to the SIM/phone number which I originally though - haven't tried another SIM in my iPhone.

I also asked if I could upgrade a regular wireless account (not associated with an iPhone) and they said it would cost the same for the hardware upgrade with no change in the contract. Seems like Corporate accounts will not get the same rebate deal as consumer accounts on hardware upgrades.

Anyone else have info on Corporate accounts?


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

iluvmacs said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting the promo pricing $199 and $299 while on corporate plans? I was told I didnt qualify and want to know if anyone else had success...


i'm on a corporate plan... it seems to me all the same rules apply.
i STILL don't know how much i paid though. the last rep i talked to said according to when i was last on contract i should get the $500 off. my rogers online account still show an error... so who knows .. hopefully i get my phone soon.. i haven't got any kind of email either.


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

finally got my price.. $274 for 32gb.

i was off contract long enough to get the highest discount on hardware (level5?) which works out to a certain percentage off which equals 274.

now all i have to do is wait.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

Was able to get mine today. 1st call lady on phone told me I could get the 32 GB for $299 and told me I could do it over the phone or go into the store. I decided to go into the store but when I got outside realized there was no car (I share the car). So I called back to order on the phone and the 2nd lady told me I couldn't upgrade for $299 and that my only option was the $549 or to offload my contract. The funny part was she said I got my iPhone in January, while I got it in August. Not sure where she was getting here information from because even the 1st lady had me down as August. I didn't do this and called back again half hour later asking to speak to a manager due to conflicting information. I explained my situation to the 3rd lady and she checked my account and told me I was eligible for the $299. So this time I ordered the phone right away.

Not sure what happened, but definitely had me going from happy, to sad and back to happy again. I think their may be a 3rd offer that isn't advertised. The 1st and 3rd lady said I qualified even though I don't spend $100/month and my buddy qualified for the $299 price as well and he doesn't spend $100/month. We both got our phones in July/August so I think if you had your phone for a year, or close to it, they might upgrade you via the $500 off pricing.


----------



## sonicblaze (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anybody upgraded in person with Fido and used their fidorewards/100$ top up?


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

curious....i just logged into my rogers account and it gives me the option to upgrade to the 32gb 3GS for $299....which is strange because i called on friday and upgraded over the phone (although i haven't received anything saying it was shipped).


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i called this morning and was able to upgrade for $299 for the 32 GB. I was polite and asked if I could upgrade, made my case that 3 of the 6 months were over $100 and that if you avg'd it out, i was close to the $100.

should have it in 3-5 business days so by week's end, but then i'm clueless on how to move everything over. I guess they'll include some instructions?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got mine sorted out. The store systems wouldn't allow the upgrade because I already have the data plan and no phones are to go out without a new data plan. Rogers cancelled my existing plan (waiving the fee for early cancellation) and my account became upgradable. Added the plan back on and I'm rockin' a new iPhone.

Too bad they never seem to be able to get their (&%I*) together without the customer hassle.


----------



## iluvmacs (Jun 19, 2009)

Im on the phone with them now, and have had issues because I am on a corporate plan, now the dude is saying I can get the 32GB for 299, but that he cant do it until July 14. 

Anyone else get this? I bought the 8GB last year the week after it came out...


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

I have to pay $450 for the upgrade because my monthly plan in total is around $87+tax.

Well, I tried the 3GS at Apple Store. Not very impressed with it. So I pass. My 3G still works fine


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

sonicblaze said:


> Has anybody upgraded in person with Fido and used their fidorewards/100$ top up?


I didn't go the top up route but I got my new 32g black today. Used my wifes account and gave her my 3G 16g version. Got to use her fido dollars and final cost was $145. Not bad. I should also mention that I got my upgrade from Wireless Wave and they are offering a 3 year full warranty for $85. Another good deal seeing Apple and Fido aren't offering extended coverage. 

I could have upgraded on my own after calling Fido and complaining about the Rogers deal, but the best they would offer was the cost of the buying a phone at the new customer rate after a $200 penalty for breaking the contract. That's still better than the $100 plus fido dollar deal that they are offering but not good enough for me. That would mean it would have cost me $500 for the phone. I am going to be screwed next year though because I won't be within the 6 months of the end of my contract and my wife of course won't be so.......................................... looks like next year I will be buying a phone at full price. It better have diamonds built in. :lmao:


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

sonicblaze said:


> Has anybody upgraded in person with Fido and used their fidorewards/100$ top up?


Yes... I did yesterday. With the exception that the system kept crashing in store (Eaton Centre), everything went smoothly!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Has anyone who has upgraded by phone receive any kind of order confirmation, tracking number or better yet their shiney new iPhone yet?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I just upgraded my iPhone to the 32G; I spend $70 a month roughly on my plan and the upgrade cost was $299!!! I didn't need to beg or anything. Just said I was curious how much it would be...and ordered it.

I am on the $45 smartphone plan (250 minutes, 500MB, early evening) with the iPhone VVMail pack. 

She said "Looks fine, you already have a data plan) It will be there by Wednesday at the latest!!! SCORE!!!


----------



## jaebaby (May 27, 2009)

greensuperman32 said:


> Has anyone who has upgraded by phone receive any kind of order confirmation, tracking number or better yet their shiney new iPhone yet?


ordered fri morning. received yesterday right after lunch


----------



## iluvmacs (Jun 19, 2009)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I just upgraded my iPhone to the 32G; I spend $70 a month roughly on my plan and the upgrade cost was $299!!! I didn't need to beg or anything. Just said I was curious how much it would be...and ordered it.
> 
> I am on the $45 smartphone plan (250 minutes, 500MB, early evening) with the iPhone VVMail pack.
> 
> She said "Looks fine, you already have a data plan) It will be there by Wednesday at the latest!!! SCORE!!!


I am happy for you, but this blows by mind. I have had to switch from a corporate to a personal plan in an attempt to get the promo upgrade, and now that all I have, they are saying that because I bought it last July 14... I am not eligible... what nonesense... July 14 is within their time window... they are really starting to irritate me, and now I am waiting for a Supervisor to call me back!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I just upgraded my iPhone to the 32G; I spend $70 a month roughly on my plan and the upgrade cost was $299!!! I didn't need to beg or anything. Just said I was curious how much it would be...and ordered it.
> 
> I am on the $45 smartphone plan (250 minutes, 500MB, early evening) with the iPhone VVMail pack.
> 
> She said "Looks fine, you already have a data plan) It will be there by Wednesday at the latest!!! SCORE!!!


next Wednesday Scott? Did they say anything about a backlog?

I ordered Monday morning and hope to have mine by end of week (she did say it would ship in 3-5 business days). as long as I have it before vacation this summer


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I ordered my 32GB white iPhone over the phone on Friday afternoon and they told me it was backordered.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

The inconsistencies truly boggle mind... I wish you luck!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I contacted Rogers late last week to confirm I could take advantage of the upgrade, all was well until I was informed that the 32GB models were backordered. I decided to drop by the Eaton Centre yesterday and picked up the phone. 

Although I was in and out in about an hour, it did require some additional steps. Once I explained that I had an existing data and cell plan and that I only wanted to do a HUP, they logged into the Rogers site, confirmed my details, informed me of the "new 3 year agreement" and filled out some paperwork to this effect. To my surprise, they also had to call Rogers to confirm I qualified for the $299 offer. Once this step was completed, we tried to activate the new phone (and new SIM card) and it was not working. A few hours later, I pulled out the new card, reinstalled my existing SIM and all was well. 

Not a unpleasant experience but there still seems to be lots of confusion with staff on what the procedure should be.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I asked a couple of times if they were backordered. I actually wanted the 16G and was told via phone I could only get the 32G and it was available.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I ordered mine yesterday, I got The 16 gb black 3gs for the $199, with no contract extension. I was one of those people who stood in line a year ago to get my 3g, never doing that again. lol


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I asked a couple of times if they were backordered. I actually wanted the 16G and was told via phone I could only get the 32G and it was available.


You might have been one of the last one's b/c I just called and mine is still backordered. They apparently don't know when they're going to get more.

It's to be expected, but I just want mine before vacation in a few weeks.

I'll call back Tuesday to get an update.


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

kramer15 said:


> I ordered mine yesterday, I got The 16 gb black 3gs for the $199, with no contract extension. I was one of those people who stood in line a year ago to get my 3g, never doing that again. lol



So you were a year into your 3G contract? How did you manage to get the 3GS without the extension?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh I so love Rogers and all their little quirks. I don't think I have made a single change to my account in years... that hasn't turned into a nightmare. And the 3GS is now joining that list.

Upgraded on Tuesday through Rogers.com where it said I was eligible for the 3GS for the $199/299 pricing. Got my confirmation screen (which I save... always do this kids!) and was off to wait patiently for the new phone. Then I saw the thread here reminding me about the hairline crack replacement phones so I figured I would take care of that as well. Got everything arranged, replacement being sent, figured I would just ask to confirm my online order and if there was a shipping delay.

What online order? Nothing. Nada. What makes it better is online now shows my handset as not eligible for upgrade until 7/11/2009. I spent the last hour on the phone with eCare and CS trying to sort things out and the bottom line is they can't find any trace of the order, don't know for sure if I order another one that I won't receive two but that may be moot since they can't say say whether or not my account is now eligible for upgrade since I have a replacement order pending.....

/rant


----------



## jimmer (Aug 5, 2007)

The problem most are having are with contracts. I have never held a contract with Rogers nor will I. I used Vodaphone handsets bought on EBay from the UK until the iPhone was released when I moved to a hardware unlocked first gen on a month to month plan. Bought 3G on Ebay when it came out and just walked into a Rogers store and picked up a 3GS no hassles (5 minute transaction) for the device only rate. This is the best way to deal with Rogers as they have always gone out of their way on service calls to fix any issues I have had extremely quickly. The rates for month to month are no different than iPhone plans but having been with Rogers since 2000 without having ever held a contract, they treat me pretty well when I call. North Americans have to start learning that being on contract means you are treated differently on service requirements. North American (and especially Canadian) mobile phone providers enjoy a very cozy contract-based service system.

Also for the individual asking about the SIM card replacement, there are issues with earlier gen SIM cards and connectivity for 3G devices. However, if you flip a SIM from an earlier phone into a 3G iPhone (any gen) ad have issues, they will move your phone number to the new SIM that came in the box for no charge. I had this happen and it was a non-issue.


----------

